# Betta in an 8



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

so i was thinking could i put a male betta and a blue dwarf gourami together with some shrimp (havent decided yet) in an 8gal?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

No. The betta may think the gourami is another betta because of their color and attack it....but then gourami's are aggressive too.

If the tank was larger, you could try, but an 8 gallon is not a lot of space, and it will not fit those fish without something bad happening.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

poop....now ill probably have to cancel the betta purchase....


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Heck, my sparkling gouramis were okay with my bettas. But with a dwarf, IDK. Try it and watch them carefully....


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

i dont wanna force it... if i buy the betta and it ends up colnflicting with the gourami what will i do with it? no i prefer to be safe


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I just don't think a 8 gallon would be enough space...


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a male betta in my community tank with a male dwarf gourami, and they are OK. Not great friends, as they usually stay in opposite corner areas, but no conflict. However, the tank is a 20 gal., so they have more space. As Z.D. says, an 8 would be risky. Bettas &gouramis are similar enough species that they can be very competitive.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

yes but in your 20 you also have angels and other fish which could also be territorial
in youtube and other videos ive seen Bettas with 2 or 3 dwarfs in 5g's doing just fine...whatever, i'll get my gourami in the 8 and probably IF i buy a betta I'll just put a splitter or something...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

No don't split it....That would give each fish barely anyroom.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

4gal is more than bettas usually have...anyway, I won't squeeze them in the tank if they'll not be comfortable..and so I won't buy a betta


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Hmmm. my bettas are happy in a 1.5, so IMO, an 8 is plenty.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

yeah that's what i was saying... I also have a separate 1-2gal hospital which I'll probably use if I get a betta...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Personally, I would not "waste" the tank on a betta. A shrimp tank with tiny nano fish is my kind of tank.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

HEY!!!! Watch it. There's no such thing as wasting a tank on a betta. My nano tank has a betta in it along with ghost shrimp, a scarlet badis, a kuhli loach, some endlers, and 2 neons.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Betta man said:


> HEY!!!! Watch it. There's no such thing as wasting a tank on a betta. My nano tank has a betta in it along with ghost shrimp, a scarlet badis, a kuhli loach, some endlers, and 2 neons.


Bettas just aren't my thing. While I own two, I'm not as impressed with them, as I am with other fish.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Silly ZD. You have never kept wilds. Shows are nothin. Wait till you get wild!!! Literally....


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wild you say.....hm....maybe one day.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

They can be cheap. If you buy online. Wilds are far prettier. They're easier to spawn too and far more hardy. Plakats are harder to kill.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

:argue: t: LOL haha


----------

